# POEM THAT BECAME PATRIOTIC SONG - 21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier)



## Molly Abigail

Hi Everybody,  This is a poem that a guy wrote from my hometown and eventually turned it into a song.  He has had a tremendous response to this song since it came out.  I thought I would post it as is was a poem.  It's called 21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier).  After you read it, be sure to check out the song. It's pretty neat to read it before you hear it.  There is also a video on youtube for it.  You can hear the song and watch the video at myspace.com/bbillingsmusic.  Let him know what you think. I did get permission from him to post the words.  Heres the poem.

21 GUNS (Fallen Soldier)
Copyright 2009

Written by: H.A. Gragg/B.G. Billings           

21 guns will sound today, 21 guns.
You can hear a mother pray, for her only son.

As they lay him down to rest,
In the evening sun.
Hope the whole world will hear the sound,
Of the 21 guns.

Lord he didnt want to go,
But duty called,
For his family and his country, hed give all.
A landmine in the sand that wasnt seen.
Took away his life and all of his dreams.

21 guns will sound today, 21 guns.
You can hear a mother pray for her only son.

Mama didnt take it quite so well,
To see her son was dead and blown to hell.
But she prayed salvation for her son,
As she cussed the day that the war begun.

21 guns will sound today, 21 guns.
You can hear a mother pray for her only son.

As they wrapped him in the flag,
She knew his time was done.
Hope the world heard the sound,
Of the 21 guns


----------

